# Fall and the start of winter (already!)



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I take...a lot of pictures! I figured I'd share some recent ones. Fall was short-lived here, with the first snow falling on the 1st of November. It's COLD out now. I'm really hoping it's not truly the start of winter and that we'll have a bit of a thaw before it gets back to it!

But I will start with some photos from before the snowfall!



This is Potting Shed BM Caprice


Caprice and Kismet...Kismet has a little heart on her nose!








The boys (Poet the buck and Jester the wether), got moved to their new accommodation across the property from the does. They were not best pleased at first! But I have noticed Poet has calmed down a lot since he doesn't have the girls right on the other side of the fence anymore, which was the point to this move.


Got a good stack of 2nd cut alfalfa to get us through the winter, just in time before the weather changed


And then BOOM, we had snow! The doelings were not too happy about it, definitely a first for some of them.


Poet thought it was fun though!


Eventually the girls tried it out




Then it got clear and COLD! I took these photos this afternoon.



Soak up those rays, Loca!


Out braving the cold!


I do love winter lighting. That's about it though!






That's it!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I didn't see your thread introducing your new girls! Congratulations, they are both so pretty! 
And I just LOVE your goat pasture setup.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Your photos are amazing, keep posting them!! They are all looking healthy and happy


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow you are a great photographer. Thanks for the beautiful photos!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I didn't see your thread introducing your new girls! Congratulations, they are both so pretty!
> And I just LOVE your goat pasture setup.


Oh, yeah! I'm really excited about them. Can't wait to see them freshen. Their breeder just had a lot of wins at The Royal in Toronto with a number of these girls' relatives (including Caprice's dam), and also won Premiere Breeder of all dairy breeds 

I'm pretty happy with their area, though it could be bigger...everything could always be bigger...but it's plenty roomy for the numbers I have now.



Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Your photos are amazing, keep posting them!! They are all looking healthy and happy


Thanks! I never know if I post too many, so good to hear  They seem to all be doing really well! The girls are all pretty chubby but I guess that's not a bad thing going in to winter!



goatblessings said:


> Wow you are a great photographer. Thanks for the beautiful photos!


Thank you so much


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Love your photos and you have a beautiful setup.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really stunning


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the pictures!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely goats, lovely farm and gorgeous photos! Where do you live? We're in Maine and we've had an unusually warm and weird fall. In fact, this is the first week we've had to use the pellet stove.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

There is no such thing as too many pictures! Especially when they are as beautiful as yours! I always look forward to new pics from you!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Lovely goats, lovely farm and gorgeous photos! Where do you live? We're in Maine and we've had an unusually warm and weird fall. In fact, this is the first week we've had to use the pellet stove.


Thank you! I'm in BC Canada, in the interior, near to the Alberta border (in the middle of nowhere!!).

The weather this year has been so nuts. Last winter was BRUTAL, spring came really late, and then when summer hit it was an instant drought and the hottest weather on record. It rained ONE DAY all summer, horrible fire year, smoke choking us out for months. Then in late Sept it finally got chilly, and then by Nov 1st we have snow and subzero weather! I suspect this coming winter is going to be really intense, too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good gracious! Sounds like you should hang on for dear life!

With the severe weather, what is the hay situation there? We had a mild drought last year and it got a bit tough finding hay here. I can't imagine what you must be going through..
(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good gracious! Sounds like you should hang on for dear life!
> 
> With the severe weather, what is the hay situation there? We had a mild drought last year and it got a bit tough finding hay here. I can't imagine what you must be going through..
> (((((Hugs)))))


Well you know what, the hay wasn't actually too bad this year! Somehow! We've had years where the hay is harder to come by/worse quality, but this year wasn't one of those. I guess at least it wasn't getting rained on, haha. The local hay around here is lower quality grass for the most part, but that's what I feed to my horses and they do great on it (free choice and they're happy!), but for the goats I bring in alfalfa from an area about 4-5hrs away where they grow AMAZING hay. I can get beautiful 2nd cut alfalfa here for as low as $8/bale (delivered!), which is really awesome. So the goaties are well set up for the winter, thankfully!!


----------

